# limiter la bande passante



## huexley (30 Novembre 2001)

bonjour existe t il une commande Xienne pour limiter la bande passante sur un port spécifique ? je sais faire le deny mais existe t il une commande qui limite le traffic sur un port a une valeur determinée ?

un grand merci..

btw je m'interesse aux forums et j'essaye de vous lire mais j'ai l'impression de lire du Japonais..


----------



## brunitou (28 Octobre 2007)

Up! ? (je sais, je déterre, mais ça m'interesse aussi)

Via commande Xienne ou appli tierse ?


----------



## Dramis (28 Octobre 2007)

oui, ipfw


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Octobre 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> oui, ipfw


il y a m&#234;me une appli : DummyMac


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Octobre 2007)

&#224; un moment j'ai utilis&#233;  Carrafix


----------



## SuperCed (2 Novembre 2007)

ipfw ne permettait pas de controler la bande passante il y a quelques temps. C'est peut être une nouvelle fonction. Par contre, ipfw peut dérouter un traffic sur un port et le balancer à un programme qui intègre un délais de façon à limiter la BP.

Carrafix fonctionne comme ça.
Il existe également throttled en ligne de commande qui fonctionne très très bien.


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2007)

Personnellement j'utilise ipfw pour limiter la bande passante sur le port utilis&#233; par la borne Airport Extreme pour communiquer avec mon imprimante usb. En effet si je ne limit&#233; pas au d&#233;bit usb 1, lors de l'impression de gros document l'imprimante s'arr&#234;te en cours d'impression et je dois tout &#233;teindre et r&#233;allumer pour pouvoir r&#233;imprimer (il doit y avoir un d&#233;passement de m&#233;moire tampon mal g&#233;r&#233; quelque part)

J'utilise les lignes de commande suivante:

sudo ipfw add pipe 1 ip from any to 10.0.1.1 10000
(remplacer &#233;ventuellement 10.0.1.1 par l'adresse IP de la borne Airport Extreme si elle est diff&#233;rente), 10000 &#233;tant le port concern&#233; (trouv&#233; grace &#224; l'utilitaire EavesDrop)
Puis entrer le mot de passe administrateur

sudo ipfw pipe 1 config bw 12Mbit/s


Attention, la config d'ipfw est perdue &#224; l'extinction du Mac... donc j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un script AppleScript comportant ces commandes sous forme de shell script, enregsitr&#233; mon Applescript sous forme d'application que j'ai plac&#233; dans les applications &#224; ouvrir &#224; l'ouverture de session.


NB: ceci ne fonctionne qu'avec la version ipfw de Tiger (Leopard non encore test&#233. Avec la version ipfw install&#233;e sur MacOS X 10.3 on ne peut pas g&#233;rer la bande passante (argument bw de la ligne de commande.... bw comme bandwidth )


----------

